# New spinning rod build.



## shfishinsticks

I have been commissioned, by a member of the boards, to build a rod. I thought it would be cool to post a photo journal of the progress of the build (with his permission, of course), from parts to finished rod.

*Blank:* Bing SHX SJ-843 (American Tackle Classic ACSJ843) 7'-0" 1pc., Medium-Heavy/Fast, 8-15#, 3/16-3/4oz.
*Guides:* Fuji Alconite (black)
*Reel Seat:* American Tackle Aero
*Hook Keep:* Swampland Tackle Carolina/Dropshot (Kistler style)
*Grips:* Lamar Exotic Burl


Parts






boring the cork rings





cutting the checkerboard inlays





checkerboard inlay before gluing & clamping


----------



## Jim

8)


----------



## dyeguy1212

really cool thread


----------



## Bugpac

So, is this the member of the yr rod? Jim is keeping us in suspense, I like that new banner BTW, i was waiting and waiting for it to turn and say BUGPAC... lol Well thats just a joke, I know that...


----------



## Bugpac

That little Click here wasn't there when i posted now...


----------



## G3_Guy

Looks like it's going to be a Very Nice rod! =D>


----------



## jigster60

Wow ...That is gonna be awesome I'll certainly put it to good use.....JIGGY


----------



## shfishinsticks

checkerboard inlays just out of the clamp





grip on turning mandrel in cork clamp


----------



## Waterwings

Nice step-by-step pics! What type of glue do you use for the cork? Seems it would have to be waterproof, and very durable to hold all of the pieces together.


----------



## shfishinsticks

I use Titebond III. It's waterproof, but very corrosive. I have to get the cork off the mandrel as soon as the glue sets up or rust starts forming in a couple hours.


----------



## Waterwings

Titebond III is good stuff! I used it when I put in a laminate floor last year.


----------



## Doug

=D> =D> Congrats Jiggy, nice looking rod.

Doug


----------



## moreheadsaebass

Good looking rod.


----------



## wolfmjc

that looks awsome, like seeing the step by step..


----------



## xiong-tech

nice step by step. could use this for in the future.


----------



## shfishinsticks

I wanted to do some work on the rod today, but my photographer (the wife) was at work. I ended up doing the work, but I don't have any _work in progress_ shots.

This is the rough grip prior to rasping, filing and sanding.





This is the finished grip after much rasping, some filing and finish sanding.





Last year, I started finishing my grips with a coat of Tru-Oil. I think it gives it a warmer, richer look.


----------



## dyeguy1212

Looks awesome, great job :beer:


----------



## Brine

Looks great. =D>


----------



## Jim

Keep up these pictures and Jigsters getting nothing. :LOL2:


----------



## jigster60

LOL Sweet....Jim is jealous>>>> :LOL2: JIGGY ....And I'm starting to drool myself....


----------



## Bugpac

Heck, I am jealous as well, That is looking to be one fine piece.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Majorpede

This is my first time ever seeing anything like this. I am just simply amazed!!! Good job, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## gunny146

Man, that looks awesome, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## utahusker

All I can say is, AMAZING! You've got skills :fishing2:


----------



## shfishinsticks

I apologize for the lack of progress the last couple days. I had to let the Tru-Oil dry and also needed to throw together a couple ice rods for a trip this weekend. The next update with pics will be tonight or tomorrow.....when I will be reaming and mounting the grip and reel seat.

I did a photo tutorial a few years ago that had about 60 pics in it showing every aspect of the build. It was much more in depth than what I am doing here. If you would like to see it, I can start another thread showing it from start to finish.


----------



## gunny146

That would be interesting to see. I don't think I have the skills or tools necessary to build a rod but I would be neat to see how one is made from start to finish. Can't wait for the update on Jiggy's rod.


----------



## shfishinsticks

Here's a link to the start to finish rod build thread.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=11711


----------



## Doug

=D> =D> The grip is looking sweet and can't wait to see the rest of the build. I know Jiggy is getting excited.

Thanks for posting the link.

Doug


----------



## shfishinsticks

With the ice rods out of the way, I was able to clear the bench and resume working on jiggy's rod.

The area where the grip & reel seat is to be mounted is scuffed with a fine Scotch Brite pad, for proper epoxy adhesion. A piece of tape
is applied to the blank at the location of the end of the reel seat to protect the finish during scuffing.






The grip is reamed to the proper inside diameter to fit the blank. My photographer was at work so all I can show is the grip dry fit on the blank.





The foam arbor in the reel seat is carefully reamed......





.....and then test fit to it's proper location.





The grip and reel seat are dry fit.





Don't go looking for Tylenol in my medicine cabinet. :shock: 





Equal parts of paste epoxy are mixed on some scrap cardboard.....





.....and applied to the blank.





The grip is slid in to place.....followed by the reel seat. The foot from an old spinning reel is used to align the seat to the blank's straightest axis.





The butt plug is installed.





The grip and reel seat are now mounted. Once set, the butt plug will be trimmed and sanded.


----------



## Jim

Wow, nice job on the handle.


----------



## shfishinsticks

With a fine tooth razor saw, the excess butt plug is cut off....





....leaving a rough looking butt.





A couple passes with a flat file, a buzz with the orbital sander and a swipe of Tru-Oil and it looks like a solid butt cap.


----------



## shfishinsticks

5 min. epoxy was mixed and used to install the tip. The broken reel foot was used for alignment. 




Since I have built rods similar to this in the past, I know about how many guides will be required. So, before the tip was installed, I slid
vinyl bands on to the rod which will be used to hold the guides for wrapping. You can see them placed at various increments on the blank.


----------



## shfishinsticks

Progress may slow a bit. I got called back to work today.


----------



## dyeguy1212

must be nice :lol:


----------



## jigster60

WOW........JIGGY


----------



## countryboy210

Truely AWESOME ! 8)


----------



## shfishinsticks

I apologize for the lack of progress. I got called back to work last week and have not felt like doing any rod work when I get home. Staring at a computer all day really fatigues the eyes. Should resume work tonight.


----------



## Jim

shfishinsticks said:


> I apologize for the lack of progress. I got called back to work last week and have not felt like doing any rod work when I get home. Staring at a computer all day really fatigues the eyes. Should resume work tonight.



No worries over here!


----------



## jigster60

No problems......Waiting Verrrrry patiently  .......JIGGY


----------



## shfishinsticks

Tinkered a bit with the rod tonight.

Grinding the guide feet with a dremel to allow the thread a smooth transition from blank to guide.





Prepped guides.





Using the New Guide Concept System, the guides were placed at the proper locations with the small vinyl bands.
A good article on guide sizing and spacing can be found here:
https://www.rodbuilding.org/library/spinningNGC.pdf





A Static distribution test is the next step. You want to have the line follow the curvature of the blank with the fewest guides possible.
The rod placed in a holder and some Dacron is tied to the tip and attached to the bench. This is used to load the rod during the test.
More Dacron run through the guides and a small weight is hung from it (just to keep tension on the line).

No load (just the tension from the 2oz weight)





light load





moderate load





heavy load





If there would have been any flat spots in the line path, the guides would have been added or adjusted to eliminate it.


----------



## jigster60

HOLY SNIKEYS............VERY IMPRESSIVE>>>>>>>>>>>JIGGY


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

jigster60 said:


> HOLY SNIKEYS............VERY IMPRESSIVE>>>>>>>>>>>JIGGY



WOW! I agree. That is beautiful!


----------



## shamoo

That bad boy is going to be SWEET =D>


----------



## RStewart

awesome work. this is cool watching this rod come together.


----------



## shfishinsticks

Update without pics.....Wrapped some guides when I got home from work today. Just gotta wrap 3 more, the hook keep and do some trim wraps and it'll be ready for finish. Gonna see my graphics guy at our bass club meeting tonight to find out what's going on with the decal artwork. As of right now.....that's the biggest hold-up. Can't totally complete the rod without the decal.


----------



## jigster60

Sounds great.....I got plans for it ...Gonna use it for drop shotting bedding fish and pitching around docks .....Shakey Head fishing and throwing stick baits over weedlines....I am sure it will come in real handy .....I never owned a rod that pretty ....I may just leave it on the deck of boat and stare at it all day :LOL2: ......JIGGY


----------



## shfishinsticks

All the guides and the hook keep are wrapped. Started to do the trim wraps and my eyes gave out. Staring at the computer @ work too much again. Should be putting finish on it by the weekend. All I need now is the decal. Still waiting for the artwork.


----------



## shfishinsticks

12" of snow so far. Lots of rod work will get done *IF* the power stays on. I really want to put finish on the rod, but the power has been on and off 6 times this morning. My luck.....once I get the finish on, I'll lose it and it won't come back. Then I'll have to turn by hand....in the dark. Maybe I'll just do inventory


----------



## jigster60

No hurry.....Do it the way ya want .....The weather you guys have You have other worries than rod building......JIGGY


----------



## shfishinsticks

No internet at home yet.....gotta post from work. Gonna put the first coat of finish on tonight. Talked to my graphics guy. He just got power back last night. Should have the artwork for the decal this week.

This is the sad sight that is my Lund.





Hopefully it'll be thawed out before the spring smallie bite in Erie!

Snow just started falling again. Calling for 6"-10" more.


----------



## shfishinsticks

My home internet is back up!

I put the first coat of finish last night. It looks crappy.....as usual. You can't tell from the pics though.
















Second coat went on this evening. It looks much better than the first......_almost_ perfect.
















I say _almost_ perfect because I found a fuzzy on the stripper guide wrap at about 1:20 in to the epoxy cure. I managed to remove it and repair the area, but I'm not totally happy with it. I may have to re-coat that guide when I put the decal on. We'll see how it looks in the morning, after it's totally cured.


----------



## jigster60

This is so Kewl..........................JIGGY


----------



## Jim

very nice sir! =D>


----------



## Brine

It's looking great.

Jiggy, have you figured out what reel you're putting on it?


----------



## jigster60

Yessir ....Already bought it.......JIGGY
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Sedona_FD_Spinning_Reel/descpage-SSEFD.html

Shimano Sedona FD Spinning Reel 2500 Right/Left 6.2:1 9.5


----------



## shfishinsticks

Glad I did gold trim! That reel will look sharp on there.


----------



## Jim

jigster60 said:


> Yessir ....Already bought it.......JIGGY
> https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Sedona_FD_Spinning_Reel/descpage-SSEFD.html
> 
> Shimano Sedona FD Spinning Reel 2500 Right/Left 6.2:1 9.5



Great reel for the money! 

That is gonna be a killer combo!


----------



## Jim

Just bumping this to see where it stands!


----------



## bearsphan3.14

DARN! That is one of the coolest things I have seen. Great work on the rod!


----------



## shfishinsticks

Decal artwork came in today =D> . I'll be ordering the decal after work.


----------



## shfishinsticks

Just emailed the file to Decal Connection. Should have the decal by the weekend.


----------



## jigster60

=D> =D> =D> Sweet..............................................JIGGY


----------



## shfishinsticks

Sorry for the delay. My graphics guy was really backed up. Took him 4 weeks to get me the first draft and another 2 weeks for the corrections. It's not long now Jiggy.


----------



## Jim

shfishinsticks said:


> Decal artwork came in today =D> . I'll be ordering the decal after work.



Can you change the name to jim and just send it to me!

:beer:


----------



## shfishinsticks

Jim said:


> Can you change the name to jim and just send it to me!
> 
> :beer:




I can, but it may take another 6 weeks. :lol:


----------



## jigster60

[-X [-X [-X Jim..........................................JIGGY


----------



## shfishinsticks

Too nice this weekend to build rods......had lots of housework to do, but I did manage to do some trim wraps and place the Made in USA fish decal. Will be putting a coat of epoxy over it once the sun goes down.


----------



## jigster60

Waiting patiently :lol: :lol: :lol: ..............................................JIGGY


----------



## shfishinsticks

Just a bit longer......T-storms tonight. Power is flickering. Don't want to chance a power failure with the rod turning on the dryer.


----------



## shfishinsticks

Got the first coat of epoxy on the decal area tonight.


----------



## shfishinsticks

Final coat of finish on the inscription.....the rod is DONE!







Jiggy.....shoot me a PM with your shipping address. I'll be using UPS more than likely.


----------



## basserjim

Jim said:


> jigster60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir ....Already bought it.......JIGGY
> https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Sedona_FD_Spinning_Reel/descpage-SSEFD.html
> 
> Shimano Sedona FD Spinning Reel 2500 Right/Left 6.2:1 9.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great reel for the money!
> 
> That is gonna be a killer combo!
Click to expand...



Wait till you see mine. Its the one in the background of the post right above this. And it does say jim.... as long as your last name is Marshall :lol:


----------



## Jim

basserjim said:


> Wait till you see mine. Its the one in the background of the post right above this. And it does say jim.... as long as your last name is Marshall :lol:



I will change it to Marshall! :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo

Soooooo Jim Marshall, WHAT UP? or is that Jim "the" Marshall? :mrgreen:


----------



## jigster60

Pm sent Scott...............................JIGGY


----------



## lswoody

Cool looking rig!!!!!


----------



## countryboy210

We've All Seen The Pics Of It's Construction, Soon VERY Soon, We Want To See Pics Of It In Use.


----------



## basserjim

Jim said:


> basserjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you see mine. Its the one in the background of the post right above this. And it does say jim.... as long as your last name is Marshall :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will change it to Marshall! :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Ok so I lied. Regardless of what you change your name to, you still aren't getting her.


----------



## Jim

Nice rod and reel combo Jim! :beer:


----------



## basserjim

Jim said:


> Nice rod and reel combo Jim! :beer:



Nice and expensive :lol:


----------



## shfishinsticks

I really didn't want to give that reel back....but the handle is on the wrong side for me!


----------



## shfishinsticks

Will be packing it up tonight and it's off to the hardware store to ship tomorrow.

Getting excited yet jiggy?


----------



## shfishinsticks

It's in the mail!!


----------



## Jim

shfishinsticks said:


> It's in the mail!!



Awesome! :beer:

Thank you so much for doing this! :USA1: 

Since I was not lucky enough to get and hold the rod, I hope Jigster60 chimes in with an initial report and then a report after catching some lunkers!


----------



## jigster60

Will do Jim ....I'll post pic of the rod and the 1st fish i catch with it....I know its gonna be a beauty ...I may just sit it in front of my lazyboy and stare at it all day too :LOL2: ............................JIGGY


----------



## shfishinsticks

as of 1:03 P.M. today, it's in LEXINGTON, KY


----------



## jigster60

be here tomorrow then.....................jiggy


----------



## shfishinsticks

It's out for delivery.

I can see it now......jiggy's camped out at the curb waiting for the brown box on wheels.


----------



## shfishinsticks

Delivered On:
04/05/2010 4:35 P.M. 
Location:
FRT DOOR
Delivered To:
SACRAMENTO, KY, US


----------



## Waterwings

shfishinsticks said:


> Delivered On:
> 04/05/2010 4:35 P.M.
> Location:
> FRT DOOR
> Delivered To:
> SACRAMENTO, KY, US




=D> . Jiggy, did you get any sleep last night?


----------



## jigster60

=D> =D> =D> :beer: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: \/ \/ \/ :USA1: All I can say is OH MY GOD.....

Already put the reel on(Pfleuger Trion G7) and spooled it up with 30 lb power pro braid with 17 lb Vicious florocarbon leader.....Gonna use it tomorrow trying a wacky worm 1st .....then maybe ....throw a #7 floating rapala around some weedlines....then if I don't catch any using those 2 methods I gonna tie a dropshot on it......then if all else fails I'll use a shakeyhead jig.....I quarantee fellers it will get plenty of use.......

Now to the builder ....Scott thats is Best looking rod I have ever seen...The quality of your work is something else.......I threw it around in my yard and let me tell ya it has some really good sensitivity to it and I even hooked a tree limb to test the hook setting strength and ...... i guarantee it will handle anything I will ever get a hold of.....it is really well balanced.

Now to the great guys of Tinboats.net
I truly am blessed to have gotten to know you guys and I thank my God every day for it....I promise I will always show respect to all of you and our little community of fellow sportsmen..... I hope that i show everyone I am a good representative of our community......Again I thank you alllllllllllllllllllllllllll.................................

God be with you all ............................................................................................JIGGY


----------



## caveman

I have watched this from day 1 and JIGGY is one lucky man have fun with the new (custom) rod.


----------



## shfishinsticks

Glad it was delivered in one piece. Most of my builds are local, so I get worried anytime I mail my rods. Now that you have it, I'd like to comment on the rod. I wish I could have made it lighter. That's one of the drawbacks of using the composite cork. IMO, it is a beast, but at least it's not tip heavy. Wish I would have weighed it before I shipped.


----------



## jigster60

Actually it feels really good ...I like the weight of it because it feels like it has some backbone in it....It balances out real well with the Trion gx7 on it and will do great for the applications I will use it for.......Thanks again..JIGGY


----------



## shfishinsticks

Have you fished it yet? I just finished the 6'9" M/XF model for myself (casting). Fished it Saturday and thought it was pretty nice. I threw hard jerkbaits on it all day. Caught a dozen dinks.


----------



## jigster60

Oh ya I have used it several times ...Used it in a pit yesterday threw a white zoom trick worm it did a great job using it that way caught a bunch of small fish was a lot of fun....I caught some fish using it for a shakey head outfit too .... it has very sensitive feel too it and lots of backbone....I'm a telling ya it is a fabulous rod...I haven't caught anything really big on it yet but it will shine I am sure...JIGGY


----------



## countryboy210

BUMP. Bringing This Back To The Top For Any Newer Members That May Have Missed It.


----------



## bigwave

That is one fine looking rod......great build. =D>


----------

